# Hopper 3 - Dissapointed in Favorite Sports Teams Feature



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

I just switched to DISH and have a question about the favorite teams feature. I live in the state of North Carolina and the biggest sports team in the state is UNC Chapel Hill (NC Tar Heels). Because I live in Charlotte NC which is about 100 miles away, I cannot select the Tar Heels as a favorite team. That is unacceptable. There are a lot of NC State and Duke fans that must be disappointed too. Is this because it's college ball? I believe college basketball is more popular that professional around here.

--UPDATED 8/1/2018 - I found the solution to this issue. Use the search feature to find your favorite sports team. Then create a Timer and click the favorite button for this team. After that, the team will show up under your favorite teams. I keep finding new things with Hopper 3 that make it the best DVR I have ever used!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I can select "North Carolina Tar Heels" and I'm in Indiana. "Duke Blue Devils" is also in the list.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

League blackout rules maybe?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not for college sports. I believe the thread starter was looking for UNC in the list instead of North Carolina and simply missed his team.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Ahh! Thank, James. Not being a college sports fan, I didn't know what their broadcast rules might include.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

James Long said:


> I can select "North Carolina Tar Heels" and I'm in Indiana. "Duke Blue Devils" is also in the list.


Is that "Game Finder" which is just a search, or "Favorite Teams" which automatically finds the games for you? I only have about a dozen teams to choose from in "Favorite Teams". That's where I would like to find UNC. We don't watch much pro basketball.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tsip (4 mo ago)

drumdude said:


> I just switched to DISH and have a question about the favorite teams feature. I live in the state of North Carolina and the biggest sports team in the state is UNC Chapel Hill (NC Tar Heels). Because I live in Charlotte NC which is about 100 miles away, I cannot select the Tar Heels as a favorite team. That is unacceptable. There are a lot of NC State and Duke fans that must be disappointed too. Is this because it's college ball? I believe college basketball is more popular that professional around here.
> 
> --UPDATED 8/1/2018 - I found the solution to this issue. Use the search feature to find your favorite sports team. Then create a Timer and click the favorite button for this team. After that, the team will show up under your favorite teams. I keep finding new things with Hopper 3 that make it the best DVR I have ever used!


Does Dish allow you to automatically record all of the games for a "favorite team" or do you still have to manually record (weekly) each game? If you can, how is it done?


----------

